# Does your fursona have a moodboard/aesthetic ?



## mustelidcreature (Feb 17, 2018)

I made a moodboard for my fursona earlier because I was bored and felt like it
this is it





it's of his puma form because I've been using it more lately

if your fursona doesn't already have one,maybe make one and show me because I always like looking at them !


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 17, 2018)

I love making moodboards! Ended up spending forever on mine! :'D


----------



## mustelidcreature (Feb 17, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> I love making moodboards! Ended up spending forever on mine! :'D


looks nice
gotta love that aesthetic


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

I would make a collage but I don't have any idea how to convey "2000s pop music and goth fashion" into a few images.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 17, 2018)

The hell's a moodboard and where do I start


----------



## Ginza (Feb 17, 2018)

ooh my sona definitely has an aesthetic, but I'm lazy as all hell and can't be bothered to make a mood board. If I'm not feeling too lazy later, I might try to throw one together, and edit it into this post.

I'd say my sona's aesthetic is probably the same as mine. Grunge! Flannels, trenchcoats, 90's and early 2000's rock/alternative. You'll seldom see him not wearing black.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Feb 17, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> The hell's a moodboard and where do I start


I'm bad at explaining but it's a collage of things you associate with a character or thing,mostly


----------



## Baphy (Feb 17, 2018)

Oooo, not yet but I'll likely make one now that I have the idea in my head.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 17, 2018)

Gayonnaise said:


> I'm bad at explaining but it's a collage of things you associate with a character or thing,mostly


Well shit, then here's mine


----------



## Razorscab (Feb 19, 2018)

I made this one forever ago just to see if I could. I guess it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Coal-River (Feb 26, 2018)

This is my moodboard for Coal.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 26, 2018)

Ooh, I really need to do this. Some great jobs here guys


----------

